# NOTHING COOKS LIKE A JAMBO. IN MY OPPINION,



## risenswine (Aug 11, 2012)

In the past i have cooked on many of different cookers. from yoders custom propane tank off sets.verticals and this is the best cooker i think there is. and that is my oppinion because i love stick burners. i also have a treager for days am feeling lazy and it does a good job. but nowhere near the same amount of flavor. so what am saying if you have an extra 10,500 then you should think over a jambo.













119.jpg



__ risenswine
__ Aug 11, 2012


----------



## hitechredneck (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm jealous...  I want one so bad I can taste the Q already...

Just gotta come up with the down payment.


----------



## ronrude (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow!  That's a honey!  Agreed, nothing better than stick.  Especially for large pieces of meat.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 13, 2012)

you sound like a salesman to me     what is the point of this post?


----------



## dewetha (Aug 13, 2012)

this is a gloat post :)

very nice toy you have there!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2012)

That is a beautiful Smoker...Pretty Color, Shiny Chrome, Sweet Logo, it should work well for $10,000!...But...If You are puttin' out great Q...It's YOU not the Jambo!  Enjoy your new Toy...JJ


----------



## risenswine (Aug 17, 2012)

your right . but this toy makes it easier. and that is a promise.


----------



## risenswine (Aug 17, 2012)

i promise am not a saleman. am just a dumb plumber with a 9th grade education.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 17, 2012)

risenswine said:


> i promise am not a saleman. am just a dumb plumber with a 9th grade education.


I grew up in a plumbing shop.....  I know hot is on the left... cold is on the right.... and..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....     I like your smoker.....  Dave


----------



## miamirick (Aug 17, 2012)

well then, get that baby fired up and let's see some Q!!  













brains_sm.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Aug 17, 2012






and don't put to much emphasis on education, there are more important things in life!


----------



## whittling chip (Aug 17, 2012)

The population in Dacoma is 148, isn't it? You can feed an entire town.

Don't mistake 148 for the internal temp in a chicken! :)

That's an outrageous smoker. I wish I had one.

Congrats,

WC


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 17, 2012)

I love the look of a Jambo and enjoy seeing them in action on the Pitmaster's TV show.  I've always wondered... I hear so much about reverse flow and the supposed benefits, I have always wondered why Jambo is not reserve flow.


----------

